# 16th or 21st Century? Vermigli on Romans 3



## Prufrock (Jul 4, 2009)

I am not really posting this for the exegetical demonstration, but rather for historical purposes. In modern Pauline exegesis, the term "righteousness of God" is often treated as though its meaning wasn't discovered until the 20th century when someone actually read the New Testament in light of the Old Testament, and that we were slaves to Luther's understanding for several centuries, unable to break out of the bonds of a specific forensic understanding of the term. In that light, here is a nice little passage from Vermigli's commentary on Rom. 3:21 (particularly starting at the bold word):

The righteousness of God (as I haue in an other place declared) is threefold. The first is, wherby we are through Christ receiued into fauour, and our sinnes are forgeven us, and the righteousness of Christ is imputed unto us. And the second kind of righteousness followth this, namely, that thorough (sic) helpe of the holy ghost our minde is reformed, and we all whole are inwardly renewed by grace. Thirdly, follow holy and godly workes for they which are once come thus far, are most zelous and desirous of working well. Now then Paule entreateth of the first righteousness which he saith, is declared in us without the law. *And* he calleth it the righteousness of God, because it is gotten through his power and goodness, and through our owne workes. And if a man no more narrowly consider it, it is the mercy of God which he bestoweth upon us through Christ. And I haue in an other place admonished, that that which the Hebrues call _Tsedech_, and our men haue turned righteousness, signifieth rather goodness and mercy. And therefore to this day the Jewes call almes by that name. And Ambrose upon this place is of the selfe same mynd. For he sayth: _Therefore is that called the righteousness of God, which semeth to be the mercy of Go because it hath his originall beginning of Gods promise: and when that promise is performed, it is called the righteousness of God. For therefore it is the righteousness of God, because that is rendered which was promised._​


----------

